# General Topics > Fieldwork >  How to find female  gray tree frogs

## theiguana

I'm trying to catch some to breed, but I can only find MALES. They're easy to find, because they're calling. I can't find any in amplexus either. Anyone know any way of finding females?

----------


## Herpin Man

Rather than taking breeding adults out of the population, why don't you find some eggs out of those same breeding ponds? Raise the tadpoles, and you will have healthy, parasite-free (most likely) treefrogs that are acclimated to captivity.
Assuming that it is legal in your area to do so, of course.

----------

